# 911, Dial-A-Date, same thing.



## paracowboy (18 Jul 2006)

> usual stuff about the Fair Dealings Act, and all that blah blah

http://msnbc.msn.com/id/13862689/?GT1=8307


> *Woman allegedly calls 911 for ‘cutie’ deputy *
> Faces jail after purportedly asking dispatcher to forward her number
> The Associated Press
> Updated: 3:14 p.m. MT July 14, 2006
> ...


poor kid is going to be known as " Officer Cutie-pie" for the next 5 years.


----------



## Nug (31 Jul 2006)

Could be worse he could be Constable Snuggles. ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Aug 2006)

The deputy returned, verified that there was no emergency and arrested her for misusing the 911 system, an offense punishable by a fine of up to several thousand dollars and a year in jail.

Whatta friggin prude!  Take the compliment, dude.  Of course, I would be interested to see what his arrival time was vs. his cleared address time;  
"Don't worry, baby.  If you liked the 'arrest procedure' yer gonna love the 'booking process.  Giggity, giggity, giggity!' " 
Maybe their detention unit doesn't have cameras?  >


----------



## Rice0031 (17 Aug 2006)

I wasn't aware that Quagmire was a member of the police force. 

If the man was (supposedly) good-looking enough to get some random lady to call him back after making a false 911 call, he's probably already got a missus waiting for him when he gets back to make liberal use of those handcuffs anyways, hahaha.

...Giggity.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Aug 2006)

It's always funny when some young thing thinks she's being saucy by saying "OOO, can you hand cuff me?"  I usually take my cuffs out and look at them squinty eyed, and say "yeah, if you want.  I'm trying to remember the last guy that I had that was bleeding had Hep C or HIV.  There is a bit of his open lesion skin still in the lock mech, but hey, you can go for it if you want".  
Haven't had any takers yet.


----------



## paracowboy (17 Aug 2006)

see, I'd prob'ly say that AFTER she was wearing them.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 Aug 2006)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> see, I'd prob'ly say that AFTER she was wearing them.



Yeah, I tried that once while working an off duty gig at a local bar.  I cuff the girl and quick as a shot the  girls friend drops her halter top and third friend is ready with the camera.  I back pedal like a mad man with a knot in my stomach already writing my response to the Chiefs complaint in my head.  Doesn't end up happening twice.   
(although the visual was kind of worth it   )


----------



## Shamrock (17 Aug 2006)

Yhea, but the one time you find a taker, you know you can bring her home to mom.


----------

